# Do you travel light or heavy?



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

In the fashion world, they say it's always better to be overdressed than under-dressed. But when it comes to travel (a week's trip to another state), it is said that less is better. So, can someone explain the benefits of arriving at one's destination under-packed? Andy's Encyclopedia says that bringing less clothing will, intuitively, result in less luggage. But, so what? What if one likes to carry three sport coats instead of two? Who here over-packs?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't think traveling light and under packing are one and the same. When I travel I try to travel as light as I can while still having everything I might need. I try to carry things that I can mix and match as much as possible. 

For example, the last time I went on a week long trip that required a coat and tie every day I took a charcoal suit, a navy blazer with three pairs of dress pants to go with the blazer. I wore the blazer on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday; and the suit on Tuesday and Thursday. With different colored shirts and ties I made them all look different. 

Obviously if you want to take more that is a personal choice. I guess whether one is under packed or not depends on what one thinks they need. This undoubtedly varies from person to person.

Cruiser


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

I always try to travel light, especially if I'm flying. I find waiting for my luggage when I could be on my way very irrating so tend to go for hand luggage only. With reasonable planning this is not too hard to do for shortish business trips. To be honest I would travel naked if it got me out of Heathrow faster. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My intent is always to travel light, as it streamlines the in-and-out process at airports and is just easier to lug around once you get there. I always try to leave a bit of unused space in my bags...to allow for the item or two I will find need to purchase(?), during the course of the trip!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

In many cases, I mail my luggage in a large box to my destination, and then mail it back. It saves the hassle of carting it from the car, to the terminal, to the rental car or cab, to the hotel... and then all over again in the opposite direction.

It usually costs about $25 each way, and now that the airlines are charging $15 each way to check a bag, it's even more worthwhile.

As far as volume - if one is on a business trip seeing the same people you need a bit more variety, but as a tourist, even when going to places that require dressing up, one can wear almost the exact same outfit two or three times. I will not, however, wear a shirt more than once.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Traveling lite...*

_I traveled for a living for 22 years, & still do frequently. Lite was/is the key. Two suits, wore one on the flight out, 1 pair odd trews, 2 sport shirts, 5 dress shirts, six ties, two belts, 5 changes of linens & hose, 2 pair causal sox, 2 pair dress shoes & 1 causal pair (boat shoes or Sambas) with one set of trees, tee shirt & gym shorts for lounging, DOP/nail/shoe kits & a jump-rope._

_Enuff stuff & things for any situation with the client or my staff...carrying only two suits at a time (3 if gone for more then 5 days) one needed a rather large wardrobe to provide downtime for the suits...:icon_smile_wink:_

_Be seeing you!_
_Pitt 84_


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 14, 2009)

Matthew Schitck said:


> To be honest I would travel naked if it got me out of Heathrow faster. :icon_smile:


This seems to be the goal of airport security lately, anyway. 

I agree... Travel light enough to avoid baggage claim, if you can! I wear my suit on the plane, packing extra shirts/ties, casual trousers, dopp, and linens/socks. You don't have to be "overpacked" to be "overdressed".


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Light. I don't have a choice. My wife fills most of the suitcases and I get what's left :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I travel as light as possible. Few of my business trips are longer than three days, and the attire is almost always business casual. My typical packing list (I can practically do this with my eyes closed by now):

*One pair of loafers (easier to slip on/off in the airport)
*One pair of running shoes (a fella's got to stay in shape)
*A sports coat or blazer (wear it on the plane)
*A light cashmere sweater in the fall/winter (when worn with a sports coat, it eliminates the need for an overcoat in most climates)
*Dopp kit (electric razor when I travel...less mess)
*Two pairs socks, boxers and t-shirts, one pair athletic "bootie" socks
*Two pocket squares
*Wicking workout shirt/short
*One belt to match the shoes
*Two shirts, two pair of trousers (though I can usually get two days out of one pair of trousers...no one notices if you're sitting down a lot in meetings)

Unless I am meeting someone when I get to my destination, I typically wear jeans with my sports coat when I travel...but even that depends on my mood.

My best advice for packing light? Go to a luggage store and buy one of those nylon parcels that allows you to fold and pack your shirts and trousers in a neat little package (reduces wrinkles and space in the bag). My second best piece of advice? If your trip is longer than three days, still pack light but use the cleaning service at the hotel.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

You can only pack heavy if you pack more than you want to carry. If your willing to carry it than go ahead. There are somethings that you don't need to pack(ex.5 pairs of shoes for a week trip) but I thing packing light can be an obsession for some people.

And no I don't pack light. Probably should though:icon_smile:


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I pack very light - I take just an attache and carry-on for two-week trips to Asia 

My wife, on the other hand...

DH


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

*I'm talking mainly about clothes here...*

I just can't stand the thought of being seen in the exact same ensemble, or near same ensemble, two days in a row. Most hotels carry personal essentials that can be overlooked when packing. Plus, no matter how well thought out one's packing may seem, there is always someone one will forget (and I hate that feeling), so it's best to just be a minimalist for the most part. Three seems like the magic number here. Two of one garment offers too little variety for a week's trip, IMHO.

BTW, I thought the travel section of Andy's encyclopedia to be interesting. One should definitely give the "How to fold a suit/sport coat" a read.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

anglophile23 said:


> ...There are somethings that you don't need to pack(ex.5 pairs of shoes for a week trip)....


That's crazy talk.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I just spent 2 weeks in Germany and had one big suitcase. It was social and romantic, so I packed heavier than usual :

3 suits (one worn)
1 tux
8 shirts
6 ties
3 shoes (1 worn)
7 undies
9 socks (light for summer and in the shoes)
toiletries/shoe care kit
6 pocket squares
2 suspenders
and small odds like cuff links, etc.

Normally, I would have had just 2 suits, maybe 3, 2 shoes (black and brown) and far less ties, socks, pocket squares, etc. etc. That would have let me take a suitcase half the size. For a one week trip or even 4 days, I would pack about the same, just less shirts and socks, etc., to last exactly the time of the stay without laundry service.

Once Apple releases that tablet, I am reducing all my briefcase stuff and just carrying that tablet, a book, some papers, and a few small things in carry on with my slim 90's briefcase instead of the bloated man-purse-like leather laptop carry bag I use now.


----------



## Suitably_Yours (Apr 18, 2008)

After having learned to travel carry-on only, I will never go back to hauling 20 kg just for a trip! Ever...

Great guides for carry-on travel:
https://www.onebag.com/


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got back from a 2.5 week trip to Europe.

3 pairs of trousers (wore one on the plane)
5 shirts (wore one)
9 pairs of undies
2 pairs of shoes (and I probably would've gone with a single pair, but one pair was new and I was worried about blisters and the other pair were lace up and I'm in a sling, so they are difficult)
5 pairs of socks
1 leather coat

Thats it.

The 3 pairs of slacks were all the same color, as were the socks, makes it easy to match things. Both pairs of shoes were black, as was my coat.

I was fortunate to be able to do laundry once in the middle of the trip, but this worked out just fine for me.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

I travel super light, but that's because my luggage is always heavier when I return...


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

I travel very light, but I work with women who travel absurdly heavy. I am always stuck dragging their suit cases to their hotel rooms.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Suitably_Yours said:


> After having learned to travel carry-on only, I will never go back to hauling 20 kg just for a trip! Ever...
> 
> Great guides for carry-on travel:
> https://www.onebag.com/


If people are able to only carry on AND do it right, they have my respect.

But more often than not, they carry on these massive bags that are too big to easily fit in the over head. Then then spend 10 or 15 minutes trying to JAM it into the compartment. So while they might save their own time by skipping the baggage claim, they waste everyone else time while they stuff 10 pound of crap into a 5 pound space.

Oh, for the record...I never am able to pack light - so I just arrive early, check my bag, and dont sweat it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I suspect the persons we see attempting to force the referenced 10 pounds, into a five pound space, are the occasional, rather that the seasoned, travellers. I would certainly hope so anyway!


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> If people are able to only carry on AND do it right, they have my respect.
> 
> But more often than not, they carry on these massive bags that are too big to easily fit in the over head. Then then spend 10 or 15 minutes trying to JAM it into the compartment. So while they might save their own time by skipping the baggage claim, they waste everyone else time while they stuff 10 pound of crap into a 5 pound space.
> 
> Oh, for the record...I never am able to pack light - so I just arrive early, check my bag, and dont sweat it.


Sometimes it's the luggage maker. Sometimes it's that extra souvenir that sends the carry-on over the limit for the overhead bin.

I always travel light, though. Very light.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

harland said:


> Sometimes it's the luggage maker. Sometimes it's that extra souvenir that sends the carry-on over the limit for the overhead bin.
> 
> I always travel light, though. Very light.


I understand, but airlines really should enforce those baggage dimension rules they have posted all over the airport.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> I understand, but airlines really should enforce those baggage dimension rules they have posted all over the airport.


I agree. It should be a simple matter for the airlines to enforce "if it doesn't fit in here, you can't bring it on board." I've seen travelers of all ilk, seasoned an otherwise, schlepping roll alongs down the isle that are far too big to carry on. I think it's very inconsiderate.

I travel as light as possible - and check a bag if I must. I can go a week on business with a simple, small, under regulation size carry on bag. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I rarely travel for less than 5 days at a time, so it's usually one suitcase checked in and one carry on (that is the proper dimensions). And I've got it down to only overpacking slightly (always nice to have that one extra sport jacket, shirt, etc.).

And yes, I agree that it is usually not the seasoned traveler who tries to stuff the oversized bag into the overhead compartment.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

I am going on a four night touch up cruise over the thanksgiving holliday. I plan to pack one suit and two blazer/sportcoats. Also I will wear one blazer on the flight. I will pack 5 slacks/chinos and 5 dress shirts. Also shorts and polo shirts for day wear. Thankfully my wife dose not give a rip about her wardrobe and will not take up much space.
cheers, fat paul


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd be better off if I realized I don't use athletic gear, and not pack it.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Fit for function. It depends on the nature of the trip.


----------



## jingXD (Dec 15, 2009)

As a college student who frequently flies home and has no car, I have learned to pack as lightly as possible.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

So much depends on the purpose of the trip and the destination itself. If I'm going somewhere I know, among people I know, it's easier to travel light. But a trip to a new place where weather and formality are uncertain, I would rather have that trench coat (or whatever) and not need it than vice versa.
I have reached an age, I think, at which I want certain niceties at hand. I will not, in the interest of travelling light, go without some of these. Nothing
When I was a young Marine, I learned to travel long distances for great stretches of time with Very Little. I also learned to sleep in the mud, get up at 0430 and eat while running. I do none of these things now.


----------



## freewilliee (Mar 15, 2010)

always light in case i lose something


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

My father taught me (and I believe his father taught him), "Pack. Then remove half the clothes you packed, double the money you're taking, and you'll be fine."

I like the way the man operates.:aportnoy:


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

I pack as light as possible, then add a extra pair of shoes, trousers, and socks to e safe. Anything else I need can be bought on the road.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

If flying I pack light and wear the things on the flight most valuable to me, (needlepoint belts made by my Mom and lady friend) but when driving I overpack to the max. I hate packing, so Ill throw 5 OCBDs, 2 pair of chinos, a blazer and a tie or twoif just going to be gone for 2 days. I know its insane, but it takes about five minutes to pack and Ill have plenty of options to choose from.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Over the past several years, with both of us pretty much retired, my wife and I take a lot of two to five day road trips. Both of us are getting pretty good at fitting all we need into a hand grip and small hang-up bag for each of us. Not bad, eh?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Over the past several years, with both of us pretty much retired, my wife and I take a lot of two to five day road trips. Both of us are getting pretty good at fitting all we need into a hand grip and small hang-up bag for each of us.


Road trips are the only kind of traveling I do these days. Haven't been on an airplane in a couple of years now and if I never get on one again it will be too soon. If I can't get there in my car, I ain't going. Besides, it's fun treating a trip as more of an ongoing adventure rather than a destination.

Anyway, when I travel by car I don't care how much I take. I don't care if I fill up the trunk, back seat, whatever. Heck, I often take stuff that never sees the inside of the hotel room. Complete opposite from flying. Then I tried to wear as much as I could in hopes that everything else would fit in a carry on.

Cruiser


----------



## customlover (Apr 26, 2010)

Depends on where I am going. If I have to go flying somewhere then I travel light and just buy what I need when I get there. The most I have ever been away from home is a week anyway so travel light is the way to go. 

If I travel by car then I pack more. I used to bring books so I have something to read but not anymore. I got myself an ebook reader.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

As light as possible. And I leave stuff behind. Old undies, socks, etc.


----------

